# Freeware List



## Aastii

The list does NOT contain illegal software, cracks, serials, patches or the software to get such programs.

If you find a link that is either discontinued software, no longer existing or now charges for the service, please say so so it can be redirected or removed, and feel free to post any other recomendations 

Programs highlighted in BLUE are recomended

Free games can be found here: http://www.computerforum.com/180875-free-play-games.html#post1513164


Audio & Video:
3RVX (Volume Control): http://matt.malensek.net/software/3RVX_2.5.msi
Album Art Downloader XUI: http://www.byalexv.co.uk/foobar/AlbumArtDownloaderXUI.exe
Album Art Cover Downloader: http://unrealvoodoo.org/hiteck/projects/albumart/
ALL2LAME: http://members.home.nl/w.speek/all2lame.htm
Any Audio Converter: http://www.any-audio-converter.com/any-audio-converter.php
AoA Audio Extractor: http://www.aoamedia.com/audioextractor.htm
Ardour: http://www.ardour.org/download
Audacity: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
Audio DiffMaker: http://libinst.com/Audio DiffMaker.htm
Audio Dub: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-Audio-Dub.htm
Audiograbber: http://www.filehippo.com/download_audiograbber/
Audio Level Meter: http://www.darkwood.demon.co.uk/PC/meter.html
Audio Recorder: http://www.fox-magic.com/audio_recorder.php
Audioshell: http://www.softpointer.com/AudioShell.htm (download)
BeSweet: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/BeSweet.htm (download)
BPM Analyser: http://www.mixmeister.com/bpmanalyzer/bpmanalyzer.asp
BroadWave: http://www.nch.com.au/streaming/index.html
CallGraph: http://callgraph.biz/
CD Art Display: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/CD-Art-Display/1109367710/1
Cdex: http://cdexos.sourceforge.net/
CDParanoia: http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/
Cool Edit 96: http://www.threechords.com/hammerhead/cool_edit_96.shtml
CUE Splitter: http://www.medieval.it/cuesplitter-pc/menu-id-71.html
dVpowerAMP MusicConverter: http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm
DeeSampler 4: http://www.deelong.com/
Encounter 2003: http://www.waschbusch.com/software.htm
EncSpot MP3 Analyzer: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/audio_video/audio_tools/encspot.cfm
EphPod: http://www.ephpod.com/
Exact Audio Copy: http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/
Express Rip: http://www.nch.com.au/rip/index.html
FLAC Installer: http://mikewren.com/flac
Floola: http://www.floola.com/home/download_donate/
Free Audio Editor: http://www.free-audio-editor.com/index.htm
Free CD to MP3 Converter: http://www.eusing.com/CDRipper/CDRipper.htm
Freecorder: http://www.applian.com/freecorder4/
FREE Hi-Q Recorder: http://www.roemersoftware.com/free-sound-recorder.html
Free M4a to MP3 Converter: http://maniactools.com/soft/m4a-to-mp3-converter/index.shtml
FreeRIP: http://www.freerip.com/
Frontah: http://home.vxu.se/mdati00/frontah/
Fruity Loops: http://flstudio.image-line.com/documents/download.html
Gungirl Sequencer: http://ggseq.sourceforge.net/HomePage
GX Transcoder: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Audio-CD-Rippers-Encoders/GX-Transcoder.shtml
Hammerhead: http://www.threechords.com/hammerhead/introduction.shtml
ID3-TagIT: http://id3-tagit.pluemper.name/
iDump: http://www.codershole.com/@idump.php?id=8271a340ac5e4aa6870bc599f6bb1bf7
iExporter: http://iexporter.codeplex.com/
iWatchSyncer: http://iwatchsyncer.codeplex.com/
JACK: http://jackaudio.org/
JDVoiceMail: http://www.jdvoicemail.altervista.org/
JJ MP3 Renamer: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/Tag-Editors/JJ-MP3-Renamer.shtml
jTagger: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Audio/jTagger-8151.shtml
Kid3 Tag Editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kid3/
KC Software: http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?kmp3
KraMixer: http://www.kramware.com/description.html
KRISTAL Audio Engine: http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/index.php?section=download
LAME MP3 Encoder: http://lame.sourceforge.net/index.php
Linux MultiMedia Studio (LMMS): http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
M3U Dropper: http://home.comcast.net/~enitzsche/m3u_dropper/
Merge MP3: http://www.shchuka.com/software/mergemp3/
MGTEK dopsip: http://www.mgtek.com/dopisp/
MiniHost: http://www.tobybear.de/p_minihost.html
Mixere: http://mixere.sourceforge.net/index.html
Mixxx: http://www.mixxx.org/
mlipod: http://www.mlipod.com/
monoRAVEik: http://www.mono211.com/monoraveik/mr1200.html
moodagent: http://www.moodagent.com/
MoreAmp: http://sourceforge.net/projects/moreamp/
MP3 CD Doctor Lite: http://www.mp3surgeon.co.uk/doctor.php
mp3DirectCut: http://mpesch3.de1.cc/mp3dc.html
mp3Extractor: http://www.mp3extractor.com/ (Requires Winamp)
MP3Gain: http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/
MP3myMP3 Recorder: http://www.mp3mymp3.com/mp3_my_mp3_recorder.html
MP3 Quality Modifier: http://www.inspire-soft.net/?nav=soft_mp3qualitymodifier
Mp3splt: http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php
Mp3tag: http://www.mp3tag.de/en/
Mp3 Tag Tools: http://massid3lib.sourceforge.net/
Mp3Wrap: http://mp3wrap.sourceforge.net/
mpTrim: http://www.mptrim.com/
MusicBee: http://getmusicbee.com/
MusicBrainz: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/Products
MusicBridge: http://download.cnet.com/MusicBridge/3000-2141_4-10530687.html
musiCutter: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/musiCutter.htm
orDrumbox: http://www.ordrumbox.com/
Panzera Free Audio Extractor: http://www.pazera-software.com/products/audio-extractor/
Pcutmp3: http://wiki.themixingbowl.org/Pcutmp3
Power Sound Editor: http://www.free-sound-editor.com/
Reaper: http://www.reaper.fm/
Ripstation micro: http://www.ripstation.com/rsmicro.html
SAVIHost: http://www.hermannseib.com/english/savihost.htm
sharepod: http://www.getsharepod.com/
Shazam: http://www.shazam.com/music/web/pages/getshazam.html
SoundTap: http://www.nch.com.au/soundtap/index.html
SoX: http://sox.sourceforge.net/
StationRipper: http://www.stationripper.com/
StreamRipper: http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/index.php
Switch Audio Rile Converter: http://www.nch.com.au/switch/index.html
Tag&Rename: http://www.softpointer.com/tr.htm
TagScanner: http://www.xdlab.ru/en/index.htm
The GodFather: http://www.jtclipper.eu/thegodfather/
The Levelator: http://www.conversationsnetwork.org/levelator
TigoTago: http://www.tigotago.com/index.html
Tunatic: http://wildbits.com/tunatic/
Virtual DJ: http://www.virtualdj.com/products/homefree.html
vloud: http://www.vloud.com/
VortexBox: http://vortexbox.org/downloads/
WavePad: http://www.nch.com.au/wavepad/index.html
Wax 2.0: http://www.debugmode.com/wax/download.htm
winLAME: http://winlame.sourceforge.net/
Winmorph: http://www.debugmode.com/winmorph/
xrecode II: http://xrecode.com/


Backup/Recovery/Encryption:

Cobian Backup: http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cobianbackup.htm
Comodo Backup: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=comodo-backup
Comodo Disk Encryption: http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/disk-encryption.php
Comodo Time Machine: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=time-machine
dirLock: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Lockdown/dirLock.shtml
DriveImage XML: http://www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm
GFI Backup: http://www.gfi.com/downloads/register.aspx?pid=bkuphm
Gizmo: http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/download.html
Pandora Recovery: http://download.cnet.com/Pandora-Recovery/3000-2094_4-10694796.html?tag=mncol
PC Inspector: http://www.pcinspector.de/default.htm?po=1&language=1
RecoverMyFiles: http://www.mediafire.com/?wl7jyjyiwhu
Recuva: http://www.piriform.com/recuva/download
SyncToy: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6-98e0-4ee9-a7c5-98d0592d8c52&DisplayLang=en#
Truecrypt: http://www.truecrypt.org/


Benchmarking & Overclocking:

3DMark: http://www.futuremark.com/download/
AMD Overdrive: http://game.amd.com/it-it/drivers_overdrive.aspx
ATi Tool: http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/
EVGA Precision: http://www.evga.com/precision/
HDTune: http://www.hdtune.com/
Geekbench: http://www.primatelabs.ca/geekbench/
MSI Afterburner: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
Prime95: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/#newusers
Rivatuner: http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=163
SuperPi Mod: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/366/super_pi_mod_v1.5.html
Wprime: http://www.wprime.net/Download/
Y-Cruncher: http://www.numberworld.org/y-cruncher/


CD/DVD/Images:

Alcohol: http://trial.alcohol-soft.com/
AVI DVD Burner: http://www.avidvdburner.com/
Burn4Free: http://www.burn4free.com/download-dvd-copy-software.htm
CDBurnerXP: http://cdburnerxp.se/
Free DVD Ripper: http://www.freewarezoom.com/archives/free-dvd-ripper
Gizmo: http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/download.html
IMGBurn: http://www.imgburn.com/
Magic ISO: http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm
PowerISO: http://www.poweriso.com/


Compression/Archiving/File Manipulation:

7-Zip: http://www.7-zip.org/
Coffee Cup Zip Wizard: http://www.coffeecup.com/zip-wizard/
File Splitter: http://www.dekabyte.com/filesplitter/
Folder Lock: http://www.mediafire.com/?tdtrylmdlsg
IZArc: http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?soft_id=23348&url=http://files.brothersoft.com/pdf_files/file_compression/IZArc4.1.2.exe
PeaZip: http://www.peazip.org/index.html
Picky Basket: http://www.conceptworld.com/Copywhiz
Universal Extractor: http://legroom.net/software/uniextract
WinRAR: http://www.rarlab.com/


Data Removal:

DBAN (Hard Drive Formatting): http://www.dban.org/


Desktop & Windows Customization:

BumpTop: http://download.cnet.com/BumpTop/3000-2072_4-10912219.html?tag=mncol
CrystalXP: http://www.crystalxp.net/bricopack/en.htm
Cygwin: http://www.cygwin.com/
DisplayFusion: http://www.displayfusion.com/
ExplorerXP: http://www.explorerxp.com/
Fences: http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/
Google Desktop: http://desktop.google.com/en/GB/
Human for Windows: http://fioressj.deviantart.com/art/Human-for-Windows-37743373
Tango Patcher: http://vertigosity.deviantart.com/art/Tango-Patcher-2600-8-06-27940418
Xpize: http://xpize.net/


Email client/tools:

Claws Mail: http://www.claws-mail.org/
Comodo Anit Spam: http://www.comodo.com/home/email-security/anti-spam.php
Comodo Secure Email: http://www.comodo.com/home/email-security/secure-email.php
Daffodil Organizer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/dmailer/
eM Client: http://www.emclient.com/
Evolution: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/
Eudora: http://www.eudora.com/betas/
i.scribe/InScribe: http://www.memecode.com/scribe.php
Mahogony: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mahogany/files/
Mutt: http://www.mutt.org/
Novell Evolutions: http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/evolution.html
Opera Mail: http://www.opera.com/mail/
Pegasus Mail: http://www.pmail.com/
Phoenix Mail: http://phxmail.sourceforge.net/
Round Cube: http://roundcube.net/
Spicebird: http://www.spicebird.com/
SquirrelMail: http://squirrelmail.org/
Sylpheed: http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/en/
Thunderbird: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-GB/thunderbird/
YAM: http://trac.yam.ch/
Zimbra: http://www.zimbra.com/


FTP Client/Servers & Cloud Software:

Coffee Cup FTP: http://www.coffeecup.com/free-ftp/
Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/
Filezilla: http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/
FireFTP: http://fireftp.mozdev.org/
GoldenFTP: http://www.goldenftpserver.com/
GuildFTPd: http://www.guildftpd.com/
Mobile FTP: http://www.thexsoft.com/MobileFTPClient
SmartFTP: http://www.smartftp.com/
WinSCP: http://winscp.net/eng/download.php


Gaming:

Basic Admin Tool: http://www.thexsoft.com/BasicAdminTool
CoD Rcon: http://www.cod-rcontool.com/
Game Maker: http://www.yoyogames.com/make
GamersFirst: http://www.gamersfirst.com/?q=download
Gametracker: http://www.gametracker.com/downloads/
Mumble: http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
Raptr: http://raptr.com/
Steam: http://store.steampowered.com/
Steam Tool Library Manager: http://www.stefanjones.ca/steam/
Ventrillo: http://www.ventrilo.com/
TeamSpeak: http://www.teamspeak.com/
Xfire: http://www.xfire.com/


Graphics Editor/Creator:

Art Rage: http://www.artrage.com/artrage.html
Gimp: http://www.gimp.org/
Paint.Net: http://www.paint.net/
Pixia: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/pixia.html


Image, Music & Movie Organizer:

Adobe Photoshop Album: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=72&platform=Windows
Coffee Cup Image Viewer: http://www.coffeecup.com/image-viewer/
Digikam: http://www.digikam.org/
FastStone: http://www.faststone.org/
F-Spot: http://f-spot.org/Main_Page
IrfanView: http://www.irfanview.com/
JBrout: http://jbrout.python-hosting.com/
KPhotoAlbum: http://www.kphotoalbum.org/
Movienizer: http://www.movienizer.com/
Photo Plus: http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/software/photoplus/default.asp
Photoscape: http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php
Picasa: http://picasa.google.com/#utm_medium=embed&utm_source=pwalogin

Maintenance:

Auslogics Defrag: http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/disk-defrag/
Auslogics Duplicate File Finder: http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/duplicate-file-finder/
Ccleaner: http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
Cleanup: http://www.stevengould.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=69
Comodo Cloud Scanner: http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/cloud-scanner.php
Comodo System-Cleaner: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=system-cleaner
Defraggler: http://www.piriform.com/defraggler/download
DirMS: http://www.dirms.com/home/homepage.asp
Smart Defrag: http://www.iobit.com/iobitsmartdefrag.html
Soluto: http://www.soluto.com/Download/


Media/Radio Streaming:

BBC Radio Player: http://gallery.live.com/liveItemDetail.aspx?li=7e4ba3f8-29db-42db-8fb5-2ba61e67c08c&l=1
Grooveshark: http://listen.grooveshark.com/
iRadio: http://www.iradeo.com/
Juice: http://juicereceiver.sourceforge.net/
Last.FM: http://www.last.fm/download
Popcorn: http://sourceforge.net/projects/popcorn/
Radio Stream Player: http://www.thexsoft.com/RadioStreamPlayer
Radio? Sure!: http://www.radiosure.com/downloadz/
Spotify: http://www.spotify.com/int/download/windows/
Screamer Radio: http://www.screamer-radio.com/
Subsonic: http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp
The Radio: http://theradio.com/
Vibe Streamer: http://www.vibestreamer.com/

Media Players & Converters:

1by1: http://mpesch3.de1.cc/1by1.html
Adobe: http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/mediaplayer/
AIMP: http://www.aimp2.us/
Billy: http://www.sheepfriends.com/?page=billy
Cool Player: http://coolplayer.sourceforge.net/?download
DAPlayer: http://www.digiarty.com/
DivX: http://www.divx.com/en/win
Foobar2000: http://www.foobar2000.org/
Free Studio: http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software.htm
GOM: http://download.cnet.com/GOM-Media-Player/3000-13632_4-10551786.html
Helium Music Manager: http://www.helium-music-manager.com/download/
iTunes: http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/
Jaangle: http://www.jaangle.com/
Jet Audio Basic: http://download.cnet.com/JetAudio-Basic/3000-2141_4-10013740.html?part=dl-56361&subj=dl&tag=button
Kantaris: http://www.kantaris.org/?page_id=17
Media Player Classic: http://www.afterdawn.com/software/audio_video/media_players/media_player_classic.cfm
MediaPortal: http://www.team-mediaportal.com/
Musik Cube: http://www.musikcube.com/
Real Alternative: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
RealPlayer: http://uk.real.com/realplayer
SesamTV: http://www.sesamtv.com/index_en.htm
Soft Squeeze: http://softsqueeze.sourceforge.net/
Songbird: http://getsongbird.com/
Quick Time Alternative: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm
Quintessential: http://quinnware.com/
VLC: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
Videora: http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/iPod/
Vuplayer: http://www.vuplayer.com/vuplayer.php
Winamp: http://www.winamp.com/
WinFF: http://winff.org/html_new/downloads.html
Xion: http://xion.r2.com.au/index.php?page=download
XMPlay: http://www.un4seen.com/
Zinf: http://www.zinf.org/
Zune: http://www.zune.net/en-us/products/software/download/#


Messengers:

AIM: http://www.aim.com/
Google Chat: http://www.google.co.uk/talk/intl/en-GB/
Skype: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/home
Windows Live Messenger (MSN): http://explore.live.com/windows-live-messenger?os=other
Yahoo Messenger: http://uk.messenger.yahoo.com/


Modelling & Rendering:

AutoQ3D: http://www.autoq3d.com/
Bishop3D: http://www.bishop3d.com/
Blender: http://www.blender.org/
Google Sketchup: http://sketchup.google.com/intl/en_uk/
K-3D: http://www.k-3d.org/
Kerkythea: http://www.kerkythea.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=43
Terragen 2: http://www.planetside.co.uk/content/view/21/36/
Yenka: http://www.yenka.com/#
ZModeler2: http://www.zmodeler2.com/?mode=downloads


Networking:

Etheral: http://www.ethereal.com/download.html
FlashFXP: http://www.flashfxp.com/download.php
Nmap: http://nmap.org/download.html
NetMeter: http://www.metal-machine.de/readerr...8abbdc9598db268de1bf62&action=tpmod;dl=item23
Net Profiles: http://code.google.com/p/netprofiles/downloads/list
ntop: http://www.ntop.org/download.html
Ping Plotter: http://www.pingplotter.com/download.html
Putty: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
Tortoise SVN: http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
WampServer: http://www.wampserver.com/en/
WinSCP: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php


Office Software & PDF Readers/Creators:

AbiWord: http://www.abiword.com/
Foxit: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/reader/
Libre Office: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
OpenOffice: http://www.openoffice.org/
PDFCreator: http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfcreator/


Operating Systems:

Arch Linux: http://www.archlinux.org/
Debian: http://www.debian.org/
Fedora: http://fedoraproject.org/
Foresight Linux: http://www.foresightlinux.org/
Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/
Kubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/
LinuxMint: http://www.linuxmint.com/
Mandriva: http://www2.mandriva.com/
Mepis: http://www.mepis.org/
OpenSUSE: http://www.opensuse.org/en/
PCLinuxOS: http://www.pclinuxos.com/
Slackware Linux: http://www.slackware.org/
Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/
Windows 7 32bit/64bit ISO (requires authentic product key): http://www.mydigitallife.info/downl...cial-32-bit-and-64-bit-direct-download-links/

Other:

Baolka (Text -> Speech): http://www.cross-plus-a.com/balabolka.htm
Celestia (Space Simulation): http://www.shatters.net/celestia/
FreeMind (Mind Mapping): http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
Google Earth (Map of the world): http://earth.google.co.uk/intl/en_uk/
Rainlendar (Calendar): http://www.rainlendar.net/cms/index.php
Sandboxie (Program Sandbox): http://www.filehippo.com/download_sandboxie/
Screenhunter (print screen tool): http://download.cnet.com/ScreenHunter-Free/3000-2192_4-10063246.html?tag=mncol


Partition Managers:

GParted: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
Partition Resizer: http://www.zeleps.com/
Partition Logic: http://partitionlogic.org.uk/download/index.html
Partition Manager: http://www.ranish.com/part/
Test Disk: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
Minitool Partition Wizard: http://www.partitionwizard.com/free-partition-manager.html

Pop-up Blocker:

Comodo Verification Engine: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=verification-engine
Google Toolbar: http://www.google.com/intl/en_uk/toolbar/ff/index.html
NoAds: http://www.southbaypc.com/NoAds/
Pop-up Stopper: http://www.panicware.com/product_psfree.html
Privoxy: http://www.privoxy.org/
Proxomitron: http://www.proxomitron.info/files/index.html


Programming/HTML editing:

Coffee Cup DHTML Menu Builder: http://www.coffeecup.com/free-dhtml/
Coffee Cup HTML Editor: http://www.coffeecup.com/free-editor/
Eclipse: http://www.eclipse.org/
Editpad Lite: http://download.jgsoft.com/editpad/SetupEditPadLite.exe
Gizmo: http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/download.html
Notepad++: http://notepad-plus-plus.org/download
Visual Studio: http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/eng/products/2013-editions

Remote Access:

LiteManager: http://www.litemanager.com/
LogMeIn: https://secure.logmein.com/UK/products/free/
Real VNC: http://www.realvnc.com/
TeamViewer: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
Tight VNC: http://www.tightvnc.org/
Ultra VNC: http://www.uvnc.com/download/index.html


----------



## Aastii

Privacy & Security:

Ad-Aware: http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
Anti-Vir: http://www.free-av.com
Ashampoo: http://www2.ashampoo.com/webcache/html/1/product_2_0050__.htm
Avast!:http://www.avast.com/free-antivirus-download
AVG: http://free.avg.com/za-en/download-avg-anti-virus-free
Bazooka: http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/index.html
BitDefender: http://www.bitdefender.com/PRODUCT-14-en--BitDefender-Free-Edition.html
BoClean Anti-Malware: http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/anti-malware.php
ClamWin: http://www.clamwin.com/content/view/18/46/
Comodo Antivirus: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=antivirus
Comodo Firewall: http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/
CyberDefender: http://www.cyberdefender.com/antivirus-products/antivirus-software.html
EasyVPN: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=secure-messaging
GhostWall FireWall: http://www.ghostsecurity.com/ghostwall/
GMER: http://www.gmer.net/
HiJackThis: http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/
Hitman Pro: http://www.surfright.nl/en/downloads/
HouseCall: http://housecall.trendmicro.com/uk/
Kaspersky TDSSKiller: http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684
Malwarebytes: http://www.malwarebytes.org/
Microsoft Security Essentials: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/?mkt=en-us
Online Armor: http://www.online-armor.com/products.php
PCTools: http://www.pctools.com/free-antivirus/
Rootkit Revealer: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897445.aspx
Softperfect: http://www.softperfect.com/products/firewall/
Spybot S&D: http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html
Spyware Blaster: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html
SpywareGuard: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sgdownload.html
Spyware Terminator: http://www.spywareterminator.com/
Sunbelt Personal Firewall: http://www.sunbeltsoftware.com/Home-Home-Office/Sunbelt-Personal-Firewall/
SUPERAntiSpyware: http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html
Sygate Personal Firewall: http://www.tucows.com/preview/213160
ThreatFire: http://www.threatfire.com/download/
UltraSurf: http://www.fiberdownload.com/Download/21754/UltraSurf
WHSClamAV: http://sourceforge.net/projects/whsclamav/
Winpooch Watchdog: http://sourceforge.net/projects/winpooch/
Zone Alarm: http://www.zonealarm.com/security/en-gb/anti-virus-spyware-free-download.htm


System Information, Diagnosis & Monitoring:

3DP Chip: http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/3DP-Chip.shtml
AnVir Task Manager: http://www.anvir.com/
Belarc Advisor: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
CPUz: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
Gizmo: http://arainia.com/software/gizmo/download.html
GPUz: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
HDTune: http://www.hdtune.com/
HWMonitor: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html
Memtest86 (Bootable): http://www.memtest86.com/
Memtest86 (Windows): http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
Motherboard Monitor: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=311
PC Wizard: http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/pc-wizard.html
Process Explorer: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx
Real Temp: http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
SIW: http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html
Speccy: http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download
Speedfan: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
Sysmetrix: http://www.xymantix.com/sysmetrix/freeware

Video Capture/Editing/Tools/Streaming/TV etc:

Acoolsoft PPT to Video: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multim...IVX-Related/Acoolsoft-PPT-to-Video-Free.shtml
Aneesoft Video Converter: http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-video-converter.html
Aneesoft Nokia Video Converter: http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-nokia-video-converter.html
Aneesoft PSP Video Converter: http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-psp-video-converter.html
Air Video: http://www.inmethod.com/air-video/index.html
Ant Movie Catalog: http://www.antp.be/software/moviecatalog/
Any Video Converter: http://www.any-video-converter.com/download-avc-free.php
Ashampoo ClipFinder: http://download.cnet.com/Ashampoo-C...066.html?part=dl-AshampooC&subj=uo&tag=button
ATI XCoder: http://cid-a50350ea7a969f0c.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/ATIXcoder.rar
aTube: http://atube-catcher.dsnetwb.com/ge...me/content/banco-datos-Welcome-Home-Page.html
Auto Gordian Knot: http://www.autogk.me.uk/modules.php?name=Downloads
AutoMen: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?p=1018336
AutoMKV: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=140178
AVI2DVD: http://www.trustfm.net/divx/SoftwareAvi2Dvd.php?b2=1
avidemux: http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
avi.NET: http://hotfile.com/dl/63702582/b7e61a1/avi.NET.package.3.2.0.0.zip.html
AviSplit: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/AviSplit_Classic.htm
AVI Trimmer: http://solveigmm.com/?Products&id=AVITrimmer
AVStoDVD: http://sourceforge.net/projects/avstodvd/
Badaboom: http://www.badaboomit.com/
bitRipper: http://bitripper.com/index.html
Boxee: http://www.boxee.tv/
CamStudio: http://camstudio.org/
CodecInstaller: http://www.jockersoft.com/english/codecinstaller.php
Compro2AW: http://forums.dvbowners.com/index.php?showtopic=7939
Comskip & Comclean: http://www.kaashoek.com/comskip/
Desktop Activity Recorder: http://www.speedapps.com/desktoprecorder.htm
DeVeDe: http://www.majorsilence.com/devede
DivFix: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivFix.htm
DivFix++: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivFix_plus_plus.htm
DivX Plus Converter: http://www.divx.com/en/software/divx-plus/converter
DivXRepair: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DivXRepair.htm
Dr. DivX: http://labs.divx.com/DrDivX
DVB Dream: http://www.dvbdream.org/
DVBLink: http://dvblogic.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=10433
DVD2AVI: http://www.divx-digest.com/software/dvd2avi.html
DVD43: http://www.dvd43.com/
DVD-Audio Explorer: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/DVD-Audio_Explorer
DVD Creator: http://www.minidvdsoft.com/dvdcreator/
DVD Decrypter: http://www.filehippo.com/download_dvd_decrypter/
DVDFab HD Decrypter: http://www.dvdfab.com/hd-decrypter.htm
DVD Flick: http://www.dvdflick.net/
DVD Genie: http://www.inmatrix.com/files/dvdgenie_download.shtml
DVD Rebuilder: http://www.jdobbs.com/Pages/Downloads.htm
DVD Region Killer: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/DVD_Region_Killer
DVD Shrink: http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/DVD-Shrink-Download-4128.html
DVD Styler: http://www.dvdstyler.org/
Ember Media Manager: http://www.embermm.com/
EMDB: http://www.emdb.tk/
FairUse: http://fairusewizard.com/lang_en/fairuse_wizard_dvd_divx_xvid_backup_tool_light_edition.html
FAVC: http://sites.google.com/site/favcfavc/home
FlaskMPEG: http://flaskmpeg.net/
Format Factory: http://www.formatoz.com/
FRAPS: http://www.fraps.com/download.php
FreeStar Free DVD Ripper: http://www.free-star.org/free-dvd-ripper-freeware.html
Free Video Converter: http://www.extensoft.com/?p=free_video_converter
FUPPES: http://fuppes.ulrich-voelkel.de/
GB-PVR: http://www.gbpvr.com/
Get iPlayer: http://linuxcentre.net/getiplayer
GeeXbox: http://www.geexbox.org/
GOTSent: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Encoders-Converter-DIVX-Related/GOTSent.shtml
GSpot: http://www.headbands.com/gspot/index.htm
H.264 Encoder: http://www.h264encoder.com/
H.264TS Cutter: http://www.h264tscutter.de/show_artikel.php?id=5
HandBrake: http://handbrake.fr/
HC Encoder: http://www.bitburners.com/hc-encoder/
Heatwave: http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/p/32129/131888.aspx#131888
HyperCam: http://www.hyperionics.com/hc/
ImagoMPEG-Muxer: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Other-VIDEO-Tools/ImagoMPEG-Muxer.shtml
iPodME: http://nodadev.wordpress.com/pc-projects/ipodme/
iPod Video Converter: http://www.ipod-video-converter.org/
iriverter: http://sourceforge.net/projects/iriverter/
Jinzora: http://en.jinzora.com/
Join VOB: http://download.cnet.com/Join-VOB-Files-Tool/3000-13631_4-10718007.html
Joost: http://www.joost.com/
Kylo: http://kylo.tv/
Libra: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Libra.htm
MacroTube: http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/t/86771.aspx?PageIndex=1
MakeMKV: http://www.makemkv.com/
MC7 Sleep Timer: http://www.hack7mc.com/2009/09/windows-7-media-center-sleep-timer-plugin.html
MCEBuddy: http://mcebuddy.com/
MediaBrowser: http://www.mediabrowser.tv/
Media Center Master: http://www.mediacentermaster.com/
Media Center Studio: http://www.adventmediacenter.com/
MediaCoder: http://www.mediacoderhq.com/editions.html
Media Control: http://damienbt.free.fr/
Media Info: http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en
Media Portal: http://www.team-mediaportal.com/
MediaRenamer: http://code.google.com/p/mediarenamer/
Meedios: http://www.meedios.com/
MeGUI: http://sourceforge.net/projects/megui/
MiNI Video Studio: http://minivs.sourceforge.net/main_en.htm
mkv2vob: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Encoders-Converter-DIVX-Related/mkv2vob.shtml
Movienizer: http://movienizer.com/
mp4UI: http://mp4ui.sourceforge.net/
My channel logos: http://mychannellogos.com/default.aspx
My Movies: http://www.mymovies.dk/download.aspx
MythTV: http://www.mythtv.org/
nandub: http://ndub.sourceforge.net/
NeverMiss: http://www.nevermiss.tv/
Next Video Converter: http://www.nextvideosoft.com/next-video-converter-free.html
Plex: http://plexapp.com/
Pocket Div X Encoder: http://www.pocketdivxencoder.net/EN_index.htm
PS3 Media Server: http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
PSP Video 9: http://www.pspvideo9.com/
Quick Media Converter: http://www.cocoonsoftware.com/#us
Refresh Rate Changer: http://www.xpmediacentre.com.au/com...s-addons/38547-refresh-changer-win7-beta.html
Remote Potato: http://ww2.fatattitude.com/site_fatattitude/software/software-about-remotepotato.aspx
RipBot: http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=127611
Riva FLV Encoder: http://www.rivavx.com/index.php?encoder&L=3
Save2PC: http://www.save2pc.com/download.html
SDP: http://sdp.ppona.com/
SesamTV: http://www.sesamtv.com/accueil.htm
StaxRip: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/StaxRip.htm
SubDownloader: http://www.subdownloader.net/
Super: http://www.free-codecs.com/download/SUPER.htm
The Film Machine: http://members.home.nl/thefilmmachine/
The Maxifier: http://www.mods.com.au/Maxifier/
tsMuxeR: http://www.smlabs.net/tsmuxer_en.html
TunerFree MCE: http://www.milliesoft.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=11
TVCollection Manager: http://benwoodring.spaces.live.com/
TVersity: http://tversity.com/home
UnPlug: http://unplug.mozdev.org/?
VCDGear: http://www.vcdgear.com/download.html
VideoCacheView: http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/video_cache_view.html
Video MP3 Extractor: http://www.geovid.com/Video_mp3_Extractor/
Videora: http://www.videora.com/en-us/Converter/
viDrop: http://mympxplayer.org/tool-vidrop-v054-avi-xvid-converter-df785.html
VirtualDub: http://www.virtualdub.org/
Vivia: http://vivia-video.org/
VOBMerge: http://www.evilmaster.net/index.php?page=tools
Win7 Library Tool: http://zornsoftware.talsit.info/?p=3
Windows Live Movie Maker : http://explore.live.com/windows-live-movie-maker?os=other
Windows Movie Maker: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...72-328e-4df7-8f9d-068fc0f80cfc&displaylang=en
Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...AC-0AB6-4990-943D-627E6ADE9FCB&displaylang=en
WinFF: http://winff.org/html_new/
WinX Video Converter: http://www.winxdvd.com/video-converter/
XBMC: http://xbmc.org/
YamiPod: http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/

Virtualisation Software

Virtual Box: https://www.virtualbox.org/
VMWare Player: http://www.vmware.com/products/player/


Web Browsers:

Arora: http://code.google.com/p/arora/downloads/list
Avant: http://www.avantbrowser.com/download.aspx?uil=en-gb
CometBird: http://www.cometbird.com/
Comodo Dragon: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=browser
Deepnet Explorer: http://www.deepnetexplorer.com/
Flock: http://flock.com/
Google Chrome: http://www.google.com/chrome
K-Melion: http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/download.php
Maxathon: http://www.maxthon.com/download.htm
Mozilla Firefox: http://www.mozilla-europe.org/en/firefox/
Opera: http://www.opera.com/
Pale Moon:  https://www.palemoon.org/
Safari: http://www.apple.com/safari/
SeaMonkey: http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/
Waterfox: http://www.waterfoxproject.org/


----------



## Aastii

reserved


----------



## bkribbs

Thanks for updating it! I am sure it will be a big help. I looked through the old one some, but it was horrible how much stuff was outdated and stuff. I will be looking through this later and getting some stuff.


----------



## Shane

Should add *freeware games* to the list aswell.

Americas army
Warrock
Alien Swarm
Trackmania


----------



## mep916

Nevakonaza said:


> Should add *freeware games* to the list aswell.



He may create a separate thread for that... or add it to his post in this thread. Either way is fine with me but I do know that he plans something for the F2P stuff. We talked about it earlier today.


----------



## joh06937

should add gpu-z as well


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Freeware RTS game: Warzone 2100. Great game and graphics.
www.wz2100.net


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Should add *freeware games* to the list aswell.
> 
> Americas army
> Warrock
> Alien Swarm
> Trackmania





lucasbytegenius said:


> Freeware RTS game: Warzone 2100. Great game and graphics.
> www.wz2100.net





mep916 said:


> He may create a separate thread for that... or add it to his post in this thread. Either way is fine with me but I do know that he plans something for the F2P stuff. We talked about it earlier today.



I'm in the process of compiling f2p games. Once it is done will post a link to it at the top of this thread, and the post itself in the Computer Games section 



joh06937 said:


> should add gpu-z as well



Added, ty


----------



## mep916

evga precision
msi afterburner
ati tool


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> evga precision
> msi afterburner
> ati tool



added

also put free to play games in the games section, with a link to that thread in my sig and at the top of this thread

=EDIT=

and added more media/radio streaming and media players too


----------



## fastdude

Nice list, good that the original's been updated :good:
What's with the "reserved" at the start?
Is it like a special unwritten privilege if you compile a list or do a guide or something, you get two free posts or whatever? 
Just asking, like your list of f2p games, too


----------



## Aastii

fastdude101 said:


> Nice list, good that the original's been updated :good:
> What's with the "reserved" at the start?
> Is it like a special unwritten privilege if you compile a list or do a guide or something, you get two free posts or whatever?
> Just asking, like your list of f2p games, too



no, because it will be growing and is already pretty large and nearly filling a post, gives me room to add extra. With a normal guide it wouldn't be a problem, as it is locked, so can be put in extra posts after, but because it isn't a guide per se, it is just a useful list and is open for others to post, when the first post gets full, and eventually the second, it will get messy, so it is for the future rather than for now


----------



## fastdude

Oh, that makes sense now. just me being stupid.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hey Aastii, you forgot Gizmo at www.arainia.com.


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> Hey Aastii, you forgot Gizmo at www.arainia.com.



I have just looked at it and it seems to do a mish mash of stuff. What is it exactly


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CD image burner, image mounter, image maker, RAM disk creator, encrypted virtual drive, and there are some script things and programing stuff, basically it lives up to its title. You could enter it multiple times in the list in different sections.


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> CD image burner, image mounter, image maker, RAM disk creator, encrypted virtual drive, and there are some script things and programing stuff, basically it lives up to its title. You could enter it multiple times in the list in different sections.



yea that would probably be the best way as it is so broad. Wanted to stay away from that, but seems there isn't an option but, as if I added suites, then several from other sections could go there too lol.

Added to the list, thanks


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Thank you.


----------



## Aastii

added a few more programs in


----------



## ErikAlbert

Nice freeware list, my compliments !!!

In het chapter "Compression/Archiving/File Manipulation:" I couldn't find
*IZArc : http://www.izarc.org/*

"IZArc is 100% virus free and it doesn't contain any spyware or adware."
and it's true, I scanned it myself with the very best scanners.


----------



## OverClocker

Thanks for the list. I already bookmarked this page. keep em coming!


----------



## ROFLcopter

Just going to be lazy.
http://mashable.com/2007/09/23/open-source/
480 + open source programs.

I'm sure when you scroll through it you'll be able to find something.


----------



## Aastii

Updated

@roflcopter There are some good links there, however, if you go through them alot are either dead links or are undeveloped software. Will slowly sift through it for the good stuff, but out of 10 which I just clicked, 6 worked properly


----------



## hsetima

Got my freeware list updated!!!


----------



## ROFLcopter

Heres a tip for everyone: 
If you're running Firefox you can add the StumbleUpon add-on. Create an account(free) and you can add freeware to your topics. Then click on stumble and it will randomly take you to a site with freeware. Might be random but you can find a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Drenlin

Kristal needs to be added to the audio editing list. MUCH better than Audacity.
http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/

Ardour as well, for Linux and Mac.
http://www.ardour.org/

Kristal is still fairly basic, but supports multitrack recording, MIDI/VI's, and VST's, among other things. That's more than what most amateurs need. Not sure if it's dev'd anymore, but it's stable and AFAIK works well on any Windows OS, 32 or 64 bit.

Ardour, however, is more complex. Tough to learn, but once you do it is a VERY powerful tool, especially when combined with JACK. Wish it were out on Windows. :/


----------



## allan29t

Thanks for list,just a mention: Cool Music Record Edit Station is not freeware.


----------



## Aastii

Drenlin said:


> Kristal needs to be added to the audio editing list. MUCH better than Audacity.
> http://www.kreatives.org/kristal/
> 
> Ardour as well, for Linux and Mac.
> http://www.ardour.org/
> 
> Kristal is still fairly basic, but supports multitrack recording, MIDI/VI's, and VST's, among other things. That's more than what most amateurs need. Not sure if it's dev'd anymore, but it's stable and AFAIK works well on any Windows OS, 32 or 64 bit.
> 
> Ardour, however, is more complex. Tough to learn, but once you do it is a VERY powerful tool, especially when combined with JACK. Wish it were out on Windows. :/



Added, thank you very much 



allan29t said:


> Thanks for list,just a mention: Cool Music Record Edit Station is not freeware.



and removed, thank you


----------



## TFT

I can't see Camstudio anywhere http://camstudio.org/ unless I'm blind and missed it.
Free screen recording software


----------



## tremmor

Its about half way down.


----------



## TFT

tremmor said:


> Its about half way down.



Put me out of my misery, I've been through it half a dozen times


----------



## garrypeace

No, it's not there. Used chrome search function too, no results for _camstudio_.


----------



## TFT

garrypeace said:


> No, it's not there. Used chrome search function too, no results for _camstudio_.



Thought I had early dementia for a moment, cheers


----------



## Aastii

nope it wasn't there, have added it. Thank you very much everyone


----------



## tremmor

On the link ya had led a trail to here. http://camstudio.org/
its was free. Oh well. life is still good.


----------



## tremmor

*text to speech*

Unfortunately, reading isn't easy for everyone. Those with visual impairments often struggle with it. Trust me—I know firsthand. I have very limited vision in my right eye.

It is often easier to listen to a document than to read it. But for that, you need a text-to-speech program. This is one you should definitely check out.

Balabolka is designed to convert text to speech. It uses Windows' built-in text-to-speech system. That means you'll get a number of voice options.

You can change the voice type and alter vocal parameters. That includes pitch and speed. It has a lot of rules for proper articulation. You can make it sound less like a computer.

Balabolka can open a large number of text file formats for reading. That includes common document types like Word, PDF and ePub. You can also copy and paste text from other sources.

The program highlights words as it reads them aloud. That makes it easy to follow along. It can also save audio files of the speech. This can be linked to a transcription file. That means it can display the read text on other computers and gadgets.

Cost: Free

http://www.cross-plus-a.com/balabolka.htm


----------



## Aastii

tremmor said:


> Unfortunately, reading isn't easy for everyone. Those with visual impairments often struggle with it. Trust me—I know firsthand. I have very limited vision in my right eye.
> 
> It is often easier to listen to a document than to read it. But for that, you need a text-to-speech program. This is one you should definitely check out.
> 
> Balabolka is designed to convert text to speech. It uses Windows' built-in text-to-speech system. That means you'll get a number of voice options.
> 
> You can change the voice type and alter vocal parameters. That includes pitch and speed. It has a lot of rules for proper articulation. You can make it sound less like a computer.
> 
> Balabolka can open a large number of text file formats for reading. That includes common document types like Word, PDF and ePub. You can also copy and paste text from other sources.
> 
> The program highlights words as it reads them aloud. That makes it easy to follow along. It can also save audio files of the speech. This can be linked to a transcription file. That means it can display the read text on other computers and gadgets.
> 
> Cost: Free
> 
> http://www.cross-plus-a.com/balabolka.htm



added it, looks like a great program


----------



## Galilsnap

What about NaDa?


----------



## Shane

Another one for ya...*LMMS (Linux MultiMedia Studio)
*
http://lmms.sourceforge.net/



> LMMS is a free cross-platform alternative to commercial programs like FL Studio®, which allow you to produce music with your computer. This includes the creation of melodies and beats, the synthesis and mixing of sounds, and arranging of samples. You can have fun with your MIDI-keyboard and much more; all in a user-friendly and modern interface.



Ive not tried it yet,Will do though


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Another one for ya...*LMMS (Linux MultiMedia Studio)
> *
> http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> 
> Ive not tried it yet,Will do though



Added 

I've got the rest of the day off so I think I'm going to go do some freeware hunting and do a rather large update 

=EDIT=

Split & Updated the Audio/Video sections, and filled up the first post


----------



## TFT

Aastii said:


> Added
> 
> I've got the rest of the day off so I think I'm going to go do some freeware hunting and do a rather large update
> 
> =EDIT=
> 
> Split & Updated the Audio/Video sections, and filled up the first post



My opinion. 
Don't let the list get too long, people will skim over it or not to bothered to read it. I would underline in the heading that all Freeware is not neccesarily shown, only the good and proven programs.
Once it turns into a long book people get bored.


----------



## Aastii

TFT said:


> My opinion.
> Don't let the list get too long, people will skim over it or not to bothered to read it. I would underline in the heading that all Freeware is not neccesarily shown, only the good and proven programs.
> Once it turns into a long book people get bored.



I agree, and that is why there are recommended programs. 

I've not implemented them into the new parts of the list yet, from the programs there, I can't use them all personally, I can only go off what others have said about them. I also can't say in every section, because for instance, networking and making images are very weak points of mine, so for programs associated with those 2 things, I can't give a "This is a great program" because I don't necessarily know what makes it good, or why that certain aspect makes it good.

So, as a little request, anyone that either sees a program in the list that isn't highlighted and thinks it should be recommended, please say so, or offer programs that you think should be


----------



## Shane

TFT said:


> My opinion.
> Don't let the list get too long, people will skim over it or not to bothered to read it. I would underline in the heading that all Freeware is not neccesarily shown, only the good and proven programs.
> Once it turns into a long book people get bored.



Nonsense!

A huge freeware list anyone would like. 

Theres still alot of freeware out there that people do not know of,like the latest one i posted...i had never heard of it before and im guessing alot of people here had not either or they would have mentioned it,so its a must that we list as many as we know!


----------



## TFT

Aastii said:


> I agree, and that is why there are recommended programs.
> 
> I've not implemented them into the new parts of the list yet, from the programs there, I can't use them all personally, I can only go off what others have said about them. I also can't say in every section, because for instance, networking and making images are very weak points of mine, so for programs associated with those 2 things, I can't give a "This is a great program" because I don't necessarily know what makes it good, or why that certain aspect makes it good.
> 
> So, as a little request, anyone that either sees a program in the list that isn't highlighted and thinks it should be recommended, please say so, or offer programs that you think should be





Nevakonaza said:


> Nonsense!
> 
> A huge freeware list anyone would like.
> 
> Theres still alot of freeware out there that people do not know of,like the latest one i posted...i had never heard of it before and im guessing alot of people here had not either or they would have mentioned it,so its a must that we list as many as we know!



Nev is already beating me with a long bamboo stick 

Let me start again, Your list is fantastic, taken a good deal of your time and effort and worthy of being a "sticky", all credit to you for taking the time to do it. There, that's the good bit over with 

I think you know what I was getting at and in no way detracted from what you have done, as the list gets longer perhaps a different format to make it more appealing to the eyes? maybe sub category headings?


----------



## tremmor

like that one. sub category's. i was getting to post a chapter but either, or i don't know how he could do it. it would be nice to scroll down to say internet or windows utility or something similar. good idea though.


----------



## Aastii

TFT said:


> Nev is already beating me with a long bamboo stick
> 
> Let me start again, Your list is fantastic, taken a good deal of your time and effort and worthy of being a "sticky", all credit to you for taking the time to do it. There, that's the good bit over with
> 
> I think you know what I was getting at and in no way detracted from what you have done, as the list gets longer perhaps a different format to make it more appealing to the eyes? maybe sub category headings?





tremmor said:


> like that one. sub category's. i was getting to post a chapter but either, or i don't know how he could do it. it would be nice to scroll down to say internet or windows utility or something similar. good idea though.



They already are in sub categories 

Or do you mean, as an example, in the Video section, they would come under a heading of videos, then sub headings for video conversion, video editing, video recording etc?


----------



## Fatback

I don't know if this is relevant but, I found this site called ninite. It's got a list of freeware programs, and lets you pick the ones you want then download them from one installer. Comes in handy after doing a reinstall. I Thought maybe there was some on there that you didn't already have. I would check, but I'm too lazy

http://ninite.com/


----------



## TFT

Aastii said:


> They already are in sub categories
> 
> Or do you mean, as an example, in the Video section, they would come under a heading of videos, then sub headings for video conversion, video editing, video recording etc?



Yeah, that's what I meant, I also didn't want to create a page out of my comment either  Forget I spoke


----------



## mep916

TFT said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant, I also didn't want to create a page out of my comment either  Forget I spoke



boooo! 

*throws tomatoes*


----------



## Aastii

TFT said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant, I also didn't want to create a page out of my comment either  Forget I spoke



lol no all criticism and ideas, good or bad are appreciated and that is definitely a good one. When I do the next update will sort it all out to have that.



mep916 said:


> boooo!
> 
> *throws tomatoes*



rofl


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just wanted to point out a couple things:

Web Browsers are entered twice, once in the first post and once in the second.
Picasa is misspelled "Picassa".

Just a couple typos


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> Just wanted to point out a couple things:
> 
> Web Browsers are entered twice, once in the first post and once in the second.
> Picasa is misspelled "Picassa".
> 
> Just a couple typos



ty, fixed 

and picasa only has 1 s

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## lucasbytegenius

That's what I said! lol.
I said Picasa was misspelled "Picassa".


BTW, MagicISO's link is broken 
Yeah we're lazy, we can't copy and paste into an address bar


----------



## Aastii

lucasbytegenius said:


> That's what I said! lol.
> I said Picasa was misspelled "Picassa".
> 
> 
> BTW, MagicISO's link is broken
> Yeah we're lazy, we can't copy and paste into an address bar



aah I see sorry, misread, thought you said it is misspelt with only 1 s 

I've fixed both the typo and fixed the URL tags around magicISO, thanks


----------



## Shane

Did not see this one on the list 

*Virtual DJ - Free Home Edition.*
http://www.virtualdj.com/products/homefree.html


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Did not see this one on the list
> 
> *Virtual DJ - Free Home Edition.*
> http://www.virtualdj.com/products/homefree.html



added, I think I might have a little play with that later


----------



## pexus

Two free metadata strippers to strip privacy compromising info from files:
Doc Scrubber - Word metadata stripper
BatchPurifier LITE - jpg metadata stripper


----------



## ScOuT

Photoscape is a great program. Easy to use and works well. 

http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php


----------



## Aastii

ScOuT said:


> Photoscape is a great program. Easy to use and works well.
> 
> http://www.photoscape.org/ps/main/index.php



Added, looks like a pretty nice program


----------



## phyz

Thanks for this  Alot of good programs.


----------



## windnet

There is also a Professional software for free
"scoolsoft bookmark converter"
Converts bookmarks among different browsers
url: http://www.scoolsoft.com


----------



## deanj20

I started a similar list on my website. I only posted programs I use on a regular basis. 

I agree, there should be a better way of arranging them all. Or maybe start a "top twenty" or something. I'm trying to decide how I should organize my list too, since people on other forums have already suggested ten other programs I should add. 

Thoughts?

http://www.jeremydeanonline.com/picks/picks.php


----------



## Okedokey

I might suggest an excel spread sheet for download that then can be updated.  Good post guys!


----------



## Aastii

bigfellla said:


> I might suggest an excel spread sheet for download that then can be updated.  Good post guys!



That may be a good idea to do as a download at the top. I may look up how to create an SVN as well, so people can automatically have it updated.
deanj, I would do something similar, but to format it all and to give a description of everything, it would take months of non-stop work. 

What I might do is a compromise. Make what is currently there as a "full list", with a recommended, or essential for a freeware system, section if you just want to scan for the "best" programs


----------



## scolls

Any recommendations for a free video editor?  What I want is something basic like Windows Movie Maker.  My problem with Windows Movie Maker is I can't edit Real Media vidoes.  All I want to do is take clips out of full length videos.  I have hour long videos that I want to cut out 10 minute sections.  I downloaded a video converter but it takes an hour to convert my videos to WMV files.


----------



## deanj20

You could use something like this to convert them to avi: http://download.cnet.com/RM-to-AVI-VCD-SVCD-DVD-MPEG-Converter/3000-2194_4-10384997.html

and then use this to clip the avi files: http://download.cnet.com/SolveigMM-AVI-Trimmer-MKV/3000-13631_4-10617085.html

Let me know if that works out for you.


----------



## scolls

deanj20 said:


> You could use something like this to convert them to avi: http://download.cnet.com/RM-to-AVI-VCD-SVCD-DVD-MPEG-Converter/3000-2194_4-10384997.html
> 
> and then use this to clip the avi files: http://download.cnet.com/SolveigMM-AVI-Trimmer-MKV/3000-13631_4-10617085.html
> 
> Let me know if that works out for you.



Downloaded the converter and it didn't work.  I did end up finding this http://download.cnet.com/Freemake-Video-Converter/3000-2194_4-75218346.html?tag=mncol;1 It converts Real Media files and has a cutting tool so I only need one program.  It's a basic converter but has a cutting tool.  I downloaded it as a converter and didn't realize it had the cutting feature till I started using it.


----------



## powerpack

Sadly like most of these type threads. Gets too unwieldy and hard to keep up to date. The volume of choices even in category is overwhelming. I suggest a recommended list.

I am shocked SmartDefrag not on the list? That goes toward a complete lack of quality. Stuck on quantity. I am surprised wPrime not on there. On that I will concede more of my preference.

It would be nice to have this kind of thread with a little discrimination. 

That said this will help me so good job. I just think ranking or reduction to the better would be helpful to many.


----------



## dave1701

Why don't you hate on your own helpful guide?


----------



## Aastii

powerpack said:


> Sadly like most of these type threads. Gets too unwieldy and hard to keep up to date. The volume of choices even in category is overwhelming. I suggest a recommended list.
> 
> I am shocked SmartDefrag not on the list? That goes toward a complete lack of quality. Stuck on quantity. I am surprised wPrime not on there. On that I will concede more of my preference.
> 
> It would be nice to have this kind of thread with a little discrimination.
> 
> That said this will help me so good job. I just think ranking or reduction to the better would be helpful to many.



I would like to draw your attention to 2 things:

1. Pages 4 and 5 of this thread

2. The second line of the original post:



> If you find a link that is either discontinued software, no longer existing or now charges for the service, please say so so it can be redirected or removed, and feel free to post any other recomendation



If it isn't on the list, which the programs you mentioned aren't, guess what you should do instead of say that the thread is poor quality


----------



## Shane

Aastii mate,

Belarc Advisor is another one to be added to "System Information, Diagnosis & Monitoring" section. 
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html


----------



## Aastii

Nevakonaza said:


> Aastii mate,
> 
> Belarc Advisor is another one to be added to "System Information, Diagnosis & Monitoring" section.
> http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html



Thank you very much 

For the moment, I can't update until tomorrow, I've only got access to my netbook, which, when I edit posts, causes Chrome to crash, so I will update the thread in college.

Thanks to everyone in the last couple of pages who have contributed


----------



## Troncoso

I don't know if there is a reason these aren't here, but my preferred iso program is power iso.

I also use universal extractor for my extracting needs. I'm sure it compresses to, I just never need to do that.


----------



## Swisher

I suggest free Advanced IP Scanner for network scanning. This tool has many useful features like scanning for HTTP, HTTPS, FTP and shared folders.


----------



## Aastii

Troncoso said:


> I don't know if there is a reason these aren't here, but my preferred iso program is power iso.
> 
> I also use universal extractor for my extracting needs. I'm sure it compresses to, I just never need to do that.



The only reason a program isn't on the list is if I haven't heard of it and/or it hasn't been mentioned. Just post the name, preferably with a link, and I'll get it posted up, like now.

I've just added the last couple of pages of links, thank you very much everyone


----------



## lucasbytegenius

OpenSUSE is misspelled


----------



## G3N1US!

if there was a "like" button for this post, i'd change it to an "epically like" button


----------



## ModernMind

My first freeware contribution to this very useful thread, if it has already been mentioned please excuse this girl 

Ultrasurf
You can find more info about it here: http://www.ultrareach.com/

It basically helps you browse annonymously, by hiding your IP and providing security to your internet.


----------



## ModernMind

One more good and free bundle of things is realtek high definition audio driver.

You can get it from here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

It is useful when you have problems with sound 9/10 times its codecs missing or outdated. It also allows you to play .mod and .mid files from the 90ies.


----------



## FrillyBits

*A list*

AutoHotKey: Text completion and 'Hot key' launcher
http://www.autohotkey.com/

CleanMem: Flush the unneeded stuff from RAM
http://www.pcwintech.com/cleanmem

CoolPlayer+: (Portable) Just plays music without using lots of resourses, great for playing background music.
http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/coolplayerp_portable

Crystal DiskInfo: (Portable) Various disk information
http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

Ditto: Clipboard Manager
http://ditto-cp.sourceforge.net/

Essential PIM: Calendar, Contacts etc. Lite free version, no nags. Also a Portable version
http://www.essentialpim.com/?r=products&pr=dvsp

Everything Search: Fast, and easy to use PC Search tool
http://www.voidtools.com/

FastStone Capture: (Portable) Screen capture. Download the freeware version from this site only.
http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=775

Jarte: NotePad (txt) and WordPad (rtf) replacement. Lite free version but still plenty of features, no nags.
http://www.jarte.com/

JavaRA: Gets rid of the extra Java files that are left behind after an update
http://raproducts.org/

PCDeCrapifier: Gets rid of the trialware on your PC. Use it once.
http://www.pcdecrapifier.com/

QuickMonth Calendar: Pop-up calendar at systray time
http://www.codedawn.com/quickmonth-calendar.php

SecuniaPSI: Checks for security 'holes' in software 
http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/personal/

Sumatra: Very simple PDF reader
http://blog.kowalczyk.info/software/sumatrapdf/free-pdf-reader.html

SysInternalsSuite: Very handy collection of tools, good to have on standby.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb842062.aspx

WordWeb Dictionary: Onhand dictionary. Free if you don't fly much.
http://wordweb.info/free/

XnView Picture Viewer: Viewer and simple editor, it is not powerful like GIMP
www.xnview.com/en/index.html


----------



## linkin

Might want to add AdBlockPlus to the list of pop-up and ad blockers


----------



## NyxCharon

I'd like to nominate pidgin for Internet messenger, assuming it hasn't already been.  Super convenient to link everything together.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

NyxCharon said:


> I'd like to nominate pidgin for Internet messenger, assuming it hasn't already been.  Super convenient to link everything together.



Second that  I wonder why it wasn't already listed


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I was checking info about a BSOD and this stress test ustility came up called OCCT, seems pretty good and has gpu, cpu and psu stress test options. (gpu optiopns also have a test using cuda)

http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php

It seems all good and safe and really stressed my gpu and I didnt see it on the list.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

www.i-funbox.com
A must have for iDevice owners who need a utility to browse their iDevice's files with. Much better than iPhoneBrowser.


----------



## Whitebird

I believe CopyWiz now works with a trial (see site)

edit: how rude of me, i haven't thanked you for such a wonderful thread!


----------



## Commer

Free Desktop Fish is freeware.


http://download.cnet.com/Free-Desktop-Fish-Screensaver/3000-2257_4-75363209.html?tag=mncol;3


----------



## Shane

Another one for the list.

Mach Studio Pro is a pro level GPU accelerated 3D Renderer,Apparently this software was very expensive back when they were charging,Now its free.

http://www.studiogpu.com/


----------



## Twinbird24

Revo-Uninstaller
I've used it before (I downloaded a 30-day trial of the Pro Version though so the link might have something slightly different than what I have), very useful when the Uninstall Wizard can't remove certain programs, or doesn't remove them completely. Can probably be added under "Data Removal."


----------



## Shane

I think this app is worth a mention,Its so you can run Grooveshark without having to run it from the website.

http://www.wingrooves.com/


----------



## russb

Mach Studio Pro link not working for me is it out of date.


----------



## FrillyBits

*FireFox 4 ok*



russb said:


> Mach Studio Pro link not working for me is it out of date.



Windows XP FireFox 4 
The link works ok for me


----------



## russb

I have Windows 7 do you think that could be it.


----------



## Shane

Just tried the Link Russ, Its working here.


----------



## FrillyBits

*Firewall?*



russb said:


> I have Windows 7 do you think that could be it.


Probably not.
Internet Explorer works ok as well.

FireFox addon, Firewall or Security software blocking it?
Any messages or doesn't finish loading or just blank ?

I have: 
Comodo firewall  (Safe mode) with Defense+ (Safe mode)
Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## russb

I will try again and see what happens,what should come up as i might be missing it knowing me.
Just tried it and got Download MachStudio Pro Free when i click download button nothing happens.


----------



## Aastii

http://www.studiogpu.com/download/index

There is the download page russ, and a direct download link here:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/MachStudioPro/MachStudioInstall.exe


----------



## russb

Aastii this one https://s3.amazonaws.com/MachStudioP...dioInstall.exe comes up blank page.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> Aastii this one https://s3.amazonaws.com/MachStudioP...dioInstall.exe comes up blank page.



Because you are copying and pasting it I assume. Just click it and it will start the download:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/MachStudioPro/MachStudioInstall.exe

When copying and pasting, if you look it puts an ellipsis in, rather than having the full URL


----------



## russb

It still comes up marked Viglink.Com then blank page.


----------



## Aastii

https://s3.amazonaws.com/ MachStudioPro/MachStudioInstall.exe

Copy + Paste that into your URL bar, but take out the space between the .com/ and MachStudioPro


----------



## scolls

Hopefully this didn't get mentioned but a free program I use frequently is Dropbox.  https://www.dropbox.com/

It's great if you have an iPhone or Android phone.  You can download the Dropbox program onto your computer, transfer up to 2 gigs worth of files for free to the dropbox folder, and you can access your files on any other computer you have Dropbox.  There is also a Dropbox app for Android and iPhone.  It basically works like Apple's new iCloud.


----------



## scolls

scolls said:


> Hopefully this didn't get mentioned but a free program I use frequently is Dropbox.  https://www.dropbox.com/
> 
> It's great if you have an iPhone or Android phone.  You can download the Dropbox program onto your computer, transfer up to 2 gigs worth of files for free to the dropbox folder, and you can access your files on any other computer you have Dropbox.  There is also a Dropbox app for Android and iPhone.  It basically works like Apple's new iCloud.



I forgot to mention you can access your files online and don't need to install the program on every computer you want to access files. You can go to dropbox.com and and log on and access your files from the main computer you saved them at.


----------



## old_school

Ive got some freeware on my website as well www.uokgames.com Working on making more tools


----------



## lemoon

Free audio&video software:
Enolsoft Free YouTube download HD:
http://www.enolsoft.com/free-youtube-downloader-hd-for-mac.html
Aneesoft Free video converter:
http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-video-converter.html
Aneesoft Free Nikia Video Converter:
http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-nokia-video-converter.html
Aneesoft PSP Video Converter:
http://www.aneesoft.com/win-free-psp-video-converter.html


----------



## zombine210

good software to organize music and videos?

i have about 4 users on my file server, each with their own music and video collections.

i want to put it all in one volume to share. i'm sure there are various formats and maybe duplicate songs. i'm also sure the file names do not match their content. is this doable?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Add Age of Empires Online to the list: http://ageofempiresonline.com


----------



## Shane

DAPlayer.
http://www.digiarty.com/

This is the only freeware Blu Ray player software i could find that actually works. :good:


----------



## raza

very good collection i like it


----------



## Troncoso

Fences. Very simple program. If you just want to give your desktop some simple organization, this is awesome. Here's a screenshot of my desktop now:







I darkened the different fences so you could see them better. I also left up the configuration screen so you can see you can adjust their look to your liking. You can also size them how you want and position them where you want:






When you drag an icon to a fence it automatically aligns them to a grid within the fence along with the rest of the icons there. Very nice for very simple desktop organization.


----------



## Shane

Oh nice,never heard of that app before will have to give it a try.  :good:


----------



## mep916

added a link that contains legit windows 7 ISO download locations. very useful for those that have lost or need installation media.


----------



## GAF

Hello may I ask if you are allowed to re-dispute this if there is a link to the original topic?


----------



## Aastii

Provided there is a full link to here stating this is the original location I don't mind


----------



## chrisP

Wow Thank you for your hard work on this list. I will be using it today.


----------



## timx

hey, thx 4 list 
+ Remote Access: litemanager
http://www.litemanager.com/


----------



## Shane

This freeware tool is brilliant if you want to move installed Steam games from one Hard drive to another without loosing save game files or corrupting anything..

*SteamTool Library Manager 1.1*

http://www.stefanjones.ca/steam/

Saves all the manual work.


----------



## BlasterMaster

*Ad-Aware?*

Do you still recomend Ad-Aware?

I used to have it for a while, and then I noticed sluggishness on my computer since about a year ago. It was the same time as it was saying I needed to update Ad-Aware.  The problem was, every time I clicked to update it, it would just stall and do nothing.  About a month ago, I went to start a new download of it, and ran across some perturbing information.  About the same time I was having these issues, Lavasoft was bought by some shady characters.  It was the same people that actually tried to sell the free version of Ad-Aware with support that was non-existant.  I decided then to uninstall Ad-Aware, and the sluggishness issues did go away.  I ended up not installing any new wersion of Ad-Aware.


----------



## mista

Thanks for the list. 

TeamViewer connects to any PC or server around the world within a few seconds.

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


----------



## JoeSamo

Please ADD Cobian Backup tool to the backup area.

http://www.educ.umu.se/~cobian/cobianbackup.htm

Here is a link.  Its an AMAZING backup tool..im surprised not many people use it!


----------



## Shane

Another good one to add to the list. 

Yenka

http://www.yenka.com/#

Back in High school i used this software called Crocodile Clips as part of my Design Technology course,Brilliant software back then,Now renamed & its improved alot...free to home users.


----------



## Aastii

Long-needed update, done 

Everything is now up to date


----------



## Matt

Just tried DriveImage XML, but couldn't get it started properly.  It runs up, but then after about two seconds it closes.  What's happening?

Matt


----------



## Shane

Another one to add to Web Browsers. :good:

*Waterfox.*
http://waterfoxproject.org/

Waterfox is a high performance browser based on the Mozilla Firefox source code. Made specifically for 64-Bit systems


----------



## mihir

The OS link in my sig

Libre Office 
http://www.libreoffice.org/download/

Cygwin
http://www.cygwin.com/

Virtual Box
https://www.virtualbox.org/

VMware Player
http://www.vmware.com/products/player/

Visual Studio 2010 C#,C++,Basic,Web Dev Express
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-in/products


Will be back with more


----------



## mihir

Why is Gparted not in Blue, it should be the most recommended software in the partition managers list.


----------



## spirit

One I came across today - Clickteam Install Creator. Allows you to create your own installers for programs you have made. You can choose where to install the programs to, you can choose what icons you like, whether you want a Start Menu shortcut or not etc etc. 

You can buy it if you like but the freeware version has everything you need and more.  http://www.clickteam.com/website/usa/install-creator.html


----------



## tremmor

Nevakonaza said:


> Another good one to add to the list.
> 
> Yenka
> 
> http://www.yenka.com/#
> 
> Back in High school i used this software called Crocodile Clips as part of my Design Technology course,Brilliant software back then,Now renamed & its improved alot...free to home users.



That might work for me in electronics Nevakonaza. 
thanks


----------



## Calin

overclock:
Clock Gen


----------



## CrayonMuncher

This little program automates the process of taking ownership of files in win 7: 

http://www.howtogeek.com/downloads/TakeOwnership.zip

Little tutorial:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/

Used it last night works perfectly.


----------



## wiwazevedo

DeepBurner for burning/imaging


----------



## Shane

DAPlayer.

http://www.digiarty.com/

Freeware for those who have BluRay drives.


----------



## Turbo10

Network
FreeSShd
inSSIDer
Nmap
Scanport
TightVNC
Wireshark

Other
Process Explorer


----------



## Alt3r3dBeast

Best Movie, TV Shows, Music organizer/Server ive ever seen.     
http://plexapp.com/


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## T9RKELL

Oh, that is a list!


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Since I already made a small free software for someone on this forum,I decided to put it here as a download too:

Download link for the UAC program:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4y0ny8

Image of the UAC program:









In the future I will probably make more small free (simple) programs and put them here also.





Cheers!


----------



## PCunicorn

I have to say, handbrake should be higher up and in bold. Simple and a great DVD ripper. And it's modern and updated unlike some of those on the list.


----------



## patze1411

*BACKUP Maker*

BackupMaker by ASCOMP   will work 2. 

http://www.backupmaker.com

Free for private users...


----------



## Aastii

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Since I already made a small free software for someone on this forum,I decided to put it here as a download too:
> 
> Download link for the UAC program:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/4y0ny8
> 
> Image of the UAC program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future I will probably make more small free (simple) programs and put them here also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



And how would it be used by everyman?



PCunicorn said:


> I have to say, handbrake should be higher up and in bold. Simple and a great DVD ripper. And it's modern and updated unlike some of those on the list.



If they change their name to Ahandbrake then I will move it up the list, but unless that happens no seeing as how it is all alphabetical 

Updated. If you suggest some software please can you provide a link. Even to update just a couple of extra programs is a ball ache without having to go and find them as well.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

The link is right there lol.
I don't understand what's the problem lol...

If the link is dead,let me know and I will update it.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I'd like to suggest Trillian as a messenger and Autohotkey as a handy utility.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Don't know if this has already been suggested or not,but here goes:

*FORMAT FACTORY*

Format factory is my FAVORITE conversion software of all conversion programs I ever tryed.It just WORKS and it can convert anything to anything lol. 

Here is the direct link to the newest version 3.2.1.0:

http://www.videohelp.com/download/FFSetup3.2.1.0.exe

And here is the direct download link to the newest version 3.2.1.0:

http://www.videohelp.com/download/FFSetup3.2.1.0.exe?r=NbNFvhgTGCg




Cheers!


----------



## Jiniix

You should really add OCCT for the benchmarking list. If you have a CPU with the AVX instruction sets, it's really great at pushing RAM and CPU to the fullest. It's free for personal use, costs a few $$$ for commercial use.


----------



## AnonNone

Isn't MDL a source for cracks?


----------



## spirit

Fantastic system backup/restore software - AOEMI Backupper: http://www.backup-utility.com/free-backup-software.html

Good for cloning hard drives if you have lots of machines to install or good for creating a system image to restore to your hard drive in the event of a system failure or whatever.

I started using it when the System Image Backup/File History feature in Windows 8.1 became a bit unreliable and stopped saving backups to certain hard disks. This free program works well and is so simple! :good:


----------



## Agent Smith

Nirsoft.com has a lot of free stuff. 

SweatFX is a free graphics boosting driver for games. 

Pandora.com is free live streaming radio.

Procmon and Autoruns are essential.


----------



## spirit

Handy software for those doing server/switch/router installations - Advanced IP scanner! http://www.advanced-ip-scanner.com/

By the same people who made RADMIN for remote administration too. Both free!


----------



## G25r8cer

Not sure if this source has been posted but, It has just portable apps. Each file is a winrar type "installer" which extracts the folder/files which U can locate to a USB drive. Makes for an easy to use USB diagnostics tool. 

http://portableapps.com/

This in conjunction with Sardu can fix/help even the worst of computer problems

http://www.sarducd.it/

official forum

http://www.sarducd.it/forum/english-forum/


----------



## WhoX

SuperNote Pro (scroll down to the bottom and you will see a download button for the English Windows version)
https://www.asuswebstorage.com/supernotepro/

Data Crow (really good media cataloger and media organizer)
http://www.datacrow.net/

InfraRecorder (CD/DVD burning solution)
http://infrarecorder.org/

Microsoft Mathematics 4.0 (graphing calculator that plots in 2D and 3D)
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=15702

Microsoft Cliplets (interactive app that helps users create imagery that sits between stills and video, including imagery such as video textures and "cinemagraphs")
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/projects/clipletsdesktop/

Microsoft Expression Design 4 (tool for creative professionals and developers who want to build graphics for application user interfaces, the web, or any other medium)
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36180

Microsoft Expression Web 4 (a full-featured professional tool for designing, developing, and publishing compelling, feature-rich websites that conform to web standards)
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=36179

Microsoft Money Plus Sunset Deluxe
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20738

Microsoft Money Plus Sunset Home and Business
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=7564


----------



## Tuffie

I'm extremely surprised CCCP isn't included here, it's in my opinion the most thorough codec packs packaged with Media Player Classic. http://www.cccp-project.net/


----------



## voyagerfan99

Tuffie said:


> I'm extremely surprised CCCP isn't included here, it's in my opinion the most thorough codec packs packaged with Media Player Classic. http://www.cccp-project.net/


Wow check out who came back from the dead  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## SpriteMidr

For text editors; along with Notepad++ you have Sublime Text 3 (asks for a donation every so often, but it is optional). Brackets, Visual Studio Code and Atom exist too.

For Programming, you have MonoDevelop for C# on Unix (and possibly Windows, not sure).

As for Linux...if you are including Kubuntu, you might also want to add Ubuntu MATE, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME, etc


----------



## Agent Smith

GSplit! I have an 8GB file I needed to upload and despite me having a premium Adrive account they only allow you to upload 2GB files. So I split it into 1.5GB sections. Best little file splitter I have used.


----------



## beers

Agent Smith said:


> GSplit! I have an 8GB file I needed to upload and despite me having a premium Adrive account they only allow you to upload 2GB files. So I split it into 1.5GB sections. Best little file splitter I have used.


There's a split integrated into most linux distros that's pretty effective as well.


----------



## SpriteMidr

beers said:


> There's a split integrated into most linux distros that's pretty effective as well.



What about Windows? *never needed to split files*


----------



## Agent Smith

SpriteMidr said:


> What about Windows? *never needed to split files*




I have a cloud provider and despite me having a premium account I can only upload 2GB files. I had an 8GB file to upload so I split the file in 1.5GB pieces and uploaded it. So Gsplit came in mighty handy and was the best from the other splitters I used.


----------



## SpriteMidr

Agent Smith said:


> I have a cloud provider and despite me having a premium account I can only upload 2GB files. I had an 8GB file to upload so I split the file in 1.5GB pieces and uploaded it. So Gsplit came in mighty handy and was the best from the other splitters I used.



Oh no, I understand this. I was just curious as after you suggested Gsplit, @beers said you could use the one integrated into Unix/Linux; I was saying that I don't think there is one on Windows, so your suggestion to add this is a good idea 

Sorry for the confusion mate


----------



## Jiniix

I use 7zip to split my files, whenever necessary. When adding an archive, you can choose how large you want the parts and it'll split it accordingly.


----------



## Agent Smith

I guess that would work too.


----------



## spirit

Two from me!

Great software for scheduled file backup - Iperius. Lots of configurable options too. Really good, recommended! http://www.iperiusbackup.co.uk/

Ycopy is great for copying large volumes of data quickly and easily: http://www.pcworld.com/product/947365/ycopy.html


----------



## Jiniix

I have no experience with Ycopy, but on Windows 7 I always use TeraCopy, which replaces (if you choose so) the native copying. Also much better than native for extended sessions


----------

